# 5/5 @ 10 Qualifier



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

So here is my humble attempt at the 5 for 5 at 10 Meters. Little rusty on practice and any other excuse I can use. Maybe I'll follow up again in a week or two.

Enjoy and let me know if this is good for 4 out of 5 at 10?

Thanks,

Monroe


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Supposed to be a video ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Ok, fixed the upload link to the video. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great shooting!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Good shooting, Monroe 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very awesome! Love hearing steel popping cardboard. Congratulations!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shootin brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. Hated that I got the yips on the 5th and let it drop. I will say the hardest two shots are the first and the last. The ones in the middle just go with the flow.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The mirror was a great idea, nice shooting Monroe


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

good shooting congrats


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Enjoyed the video


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks Reed, Got Bands, and SonoftheRepublic. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Just realized that I should have posted this in the official "[Competition] Slingshot Qualification Badge" thread.

Do I need to repost my video to that thread or how does this get noticed and processed?

Thanks,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting You can contact Charles or one of the moderators. Congratulations


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting!

The target seems more elusive when shooting on video - especially for high stakes like this!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Palmettoflyer said:


> So here is my humble attempt at the 5 for 5 at 10 Meters. Little rusty on practice and any other excuse I can use. Maybe I'll follow up again in a week or two.
> 
> Enjoy and let me know if this is good for 4 out of 5 at 10?
> 
> ...


Well done!!! That looks like a clear 4/5 to me. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

KawKan said:


> Great shooting!
> 
> The target seems more elusive when shooting on video - especially for high stakes like this!


Ray, thanks. Will the check be direct deposited, or will it come in the mail?


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Charles said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > So here is my humble attempt at the 5 for 5 at 10 Meters. Little rusty on practice and any other excuse I can use. Maybe I'll follow up again in a week or two.
> ...


Charles,

Thank you for watching and your review. I appreciate it and thankful for the opportunity to participate. Now, I can get onto the next badge! Time to practice more....


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Palmettoflyer said:
> ...


Congrats man :thumbsup: :headbang:


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Kalevala, thank you! Where is your 20 and 25 badges? You are the long range bottle cap and small target guy!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks HD Flipper! I'm going to try your targets for the next one. My biggest problem is clearly seeing the target at distance. The sharpie circle starts to disappear at 20M.

Does anyone know if it is permissible to put an aiming dot on the target in the 5/5 qualifiers? Meaning for the 20 or 25 meter distance, place a focus point above the circle?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Great shooting buddy!!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Tree Man said:


> Great shooting buddy!!


Thank you Tree Man,


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Palmettoflyer said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting!
> ...


I hope the aiming dot in the center is okay, I use the targets I posted for my attempts.

I need to figure the mirror out like you did, very nice way to document it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Palmettoflyer said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting!
> ...


It's certainly not prohibitted. I'd say go for it!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good shooting, Monroe! I'm jealous that you're shooting outdoors in the sunshine, I was plowing and shoveling 5" of snow at work this evening!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shots fella well done


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > High Desert Flipper said:
> ...


HDF, your targets are good, no question. I like them a lot. With the slingshot frame that I like to shoot the most for accuracy and precision, I aim at the top of the circle. Sighting parallax and ball drop compensation considered, the shots hit (hopefully) in the center of the circle. For 20 meter shooting, I would want to aim 1 or 2 inches above the circle. Thus, a focus point dot above the intended target, or to say a custom calibrated target to match my slingframe. Which is why I ask before doing.

The use of a mirror is pretty standard for any online video competition. I did the first 3 levels of the ISCOR and got my setup figured out then. By far the easiest way to verify target and who is shooting at the same time. Pro tip - Don't use your good cell phone up close to the target. I have an old Samsung S3 that is dedicated to being a camera. My good phone stays in my pocket.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Good shooting, Monroe! I'm jealous that you're shooting outdoors in the sunshine, I was plowing and shoveling 5" of snow at work this evening!


Jake, I spent the morning yesterday shooting with Sammy, KX4SAM. It was so cold, that we had to wear a long sleeve shirt. If it were not for some good hot coffee, we could not have tolerated the 65 degree morning.

Do you have one of those cool looking snow plow blades on the front of a pickup truck? When I worked in MI a couple years ago, I told my wife that I needed one of those for my truck. Looks like the ultimate in pickup truck bling. I told her that we could push beach sand around with it. Never snows here in the Charleston, SC area.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Nice shots fella well done


Thanks PB.

By the way, I am loving the Fire Ant. Really cool looking design and a beauty.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Palmettoflyer said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting!
> ...


I think aiming points are acceptable, as well as bright colored spots in the target ring. It should be a test of slingshot accuracy, not a test of visual acuity.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Charles said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > High Desert Flipper said:
> ...


Thank you Charles for your input. I'll make some tests to see if it actually does help. Eyesight is my biggest challenge to shooting accurately. I have to aim to the middle of the fuzzy target. I have tried shooting with bifocals to get the frame and target in focus, just doesn't work too well for me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Palmettoflyer said:
> ...


When doing the thread cutting, I put bright sticky dots on the threads ... otherwise I would not be able to see them at 10 meters.

A lot of the stuff I have read about pistol shooting suggests that you focus on the front sight and let the target be fuzzy. Basically that is what I try to do when shooting a slingshot ... not that I am any great screaming hell with it!!! I think consistency is the key. Keep the same sight picture, fork hold and draw each time. That should give you smaller groups.

I have not tried any serious accuracy shooting since my cataract operations. My distance eyesight is not as good as it used to be. I need to set up some targets and try again, just to see how bad I am now..

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Palmettoflyer said:
> ...


Thank You Palmettoflyer 

I have kind of lost my interest to badges.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Thank You Palmettoflyer
> 
> I have kind of lost my interest to badges.


Understood. I got 3 of the ISCOR rankings done a while back and lost interest due to the lost love for the program. Mike and Dan do their best to keep it going, but not the same joy it once was.

I still enjoy your videos and always amazed at your long distance shooting and good accuracy. Any tips or tricks on learning to aim high for long distance? I'm ready to step back and improve my long game.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats and nice shooting


----------

